# Excel gurus



## McEngr (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how to apply a cell over a drawing as if it's floating. I'm trying to do a steel connection spreadsheet where it will calculate the welds and place it over my weld symbols. If anyone could help me out, I'd appreciate it. I have MS OFFICE 2003. Thanks.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 9, 2007)

I thought I knew how to do it but Im thinking of Word. Theres an option to put text on top of drawings in Word so I would think it would be in Excel too. Ill keep looking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

McEngr --

I don't claim to be a guru and this may not be exactly what you are looking for ....

One option is that you can set your drawing as the background to the Excel Spreadsheet.

You can do this by:

From the toolbar options click &lt;FORMAT&gt; ---&gt; Sheet ---&gt; Background





Select your picture and it is embedded. :thumbsup:

JR


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 9, 2007)

^ Ditto.....that's what I was looking for. I've done it in word, just like Fusion, I just found it in Excel though.


----------



## Mike1144 (Jan 9, 2007)

Could you make a floating textbox that is linked to a cell via a MACRO? You basically assign a macro to the cell, to update the textbox. or vice versa.

PS - If I figure out the specific syntax I'll let you know.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks JR and others. I'll try it, but I'm not sure I haven't tried that before.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 10, 2007)

ok... It didn't work. Perhaps I'm not asking the right thing. I'd like to have a cell that links another cell be pasted on top of a drawing within the excel file so that it's readable. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

> ok... It didn't work.  Perhaps I'm not asking the right thing.  I'd like to have a cell that links another cell be pasted on top of a drawing within the excel file so that it's readable.  Thanks.


I think I understand what you are getting at now. Let me restate, and correct me if I am wrong.

You have a drawing that has features (welds) that you wish to enhance in the drawing. You have a location where calculated values are tabulated in a spreadsheet.

You would like to link the calculated spreadsheet value to the feature(s) in the drawing by an automatic link/updated.

Is my understanding correct ??

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I know what you are trying to do. Create an automatically updating chart inside of AutoCAD that uses Excel to update. Is this right? If so, use the paste special command and paste as Excel object.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

> I think I know what you are trying to do.  Create an automatically updating chart inside of AutoCAD that uses Excel to update.  Is this right?  If so, use the paste special command and paste as Excel object.


That's what I was thinking Tom - that should probably do the trick.

JR


----------



## McEngr (Jan 10, 2007)

Man, I'm sure glad that guys are stilling paying it forward. Even if I can't get it to work, I'm thankful that you all have tried.

Peace,

McEngr


----------

